# Downsizer gun



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Does not realy fall under semi-auto but thought it was intresting.
http://www.downsizer.com/


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd hate to shoot a 357 outta that


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

No kidding. KA BOOM!


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Thats pretty cool. I guess as a last resort, its not bad.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't want to imagine how that would feel. My 340PD will make you wince with full magnum loads, and that has a decent grip. That little pistol would be self punishment.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I've seen something ike that before. I don't know if that was the exact gun, but someone tried to get us to buy it off him a few months ago. Our manager told him to get it out of the store. LOL!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

It would be like the first (and only) time my ex shot my .44 magnum. If I were not behind her she would have ended up on her butt. Her arms came all the way up and behind her head. Funny as heck- except to her.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Right when I thought there were enough pistols that were too small to be useful.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Think that one fits what an ex-cop I know calls a "get off me" gun - i.e., if a BG is wrestling you to the ground, you grab your backup and stick in his gut and pull the trigger, while saying, "Get off me!" You'd have to be careful not to get one of your fingers in front of the muzzle. I notice it's almost as thick as my Kahr.


----------

